# Bailey has Valley Fever



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

To Sage Vet hospital emergency room yesterday as Bailey continued to slide into a sorry sick state. After full x-rays and blood work he shows all signs of Valley Fever. Samples were sent to Davis for evaluation which can take about a week but as the attached article states the test does not tell the whole story. It is a combination of lab work, x-rays, history of where and what the dog had been doing that determines the treatment.

We went to Quartzsite, Arizona in mid-January for 12 days and Bailey and Chloe had a wonderful time digging in the soft soil after ground squirrels after a rain storm and running through the desert every day. Chloe is fine even though she was doing the same exact things.

http://www.dogheirs.com/dogheirs/po...coccidiomycosis-in-dog-symptoms-and-treatment


I will be blogging our recovery on my blog Redbirddog.blogspot.com over the following months. The boy is thin. He weighed in at 51 pounds yesterday. That is almost 8 pounds under were he was last fall. My goal is to educate those to what we saw and signs of infection of this wicked fungal organism. He is home again after a night on an IV and is on twice a day anti-fungal treatment pills. He's weak and tired but is looked better today and is eating. 

It's been a tough 24 hours.

Rod


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Oh no, Rod, I'm so sorry to hear this! I'll be praying for a full recovery for him and some peace for the humans. Let us know if there is anything you need! Bailey is a fighter.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

My heart goes out to you Rod, and prayers for Baileys recovery. These red dogs enrich our lives in so many ways.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Oh, poor Bailey!! I will be hoping and praying that he has a full and speedy recovery! This is probably just as rough on you as it is on him. Let us know how he's doing.


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear this. Thoughts and prayers with you and Bailey. Sending you all strength!


----------



## organicthoughts (Oct 9, 2012)

Praying for you guys! My friend has a pup with valley fever for many years and have kept it at bay using herbs and chinese medicine after being on prednisone for many years/


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Oh Rod, I am so so sorry... when I saw that picture you posted from Quartzsite... My heart just stuck in throat and I prayed They wouldn't
be affected... Thank goodness you are close to Davis where you will get cutting edge treatment.

Bailey is a very healthy strong dog, and that makes a huge difference in how the dog's immune system will fight the disease. The meds will
never kill the fungus, but the dogs immune system will. 
Prayers and much positive healing energy... I hope Bailey gets quickly on the road to improvement.

Please read the article I wrote for this forum... in the article section at the right ->


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Oh no - I'm so sorry about this! Bailey is a superstar with the strength of an Olympic athlete, so he's ready for this challenge! Davis is great and he'll get excellent care there. Let me know if there's anything I can do or anything that you need.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

wishing Bailey a speedy recovery Rod, valley fever is not a condition I've heard about.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm sure you will find that Bailey will begin an instant improvement, once he gets on the anti-fungal meds... Foxy did.
Also the vet was able to prescribe a med that, with a small dose, increased her appetite, and it worked.

In hind sight, with Foxy, I believe she was put on dose of Fluconozole which in the beginning was to low. It was increased quite a bit after we visited a Vet in AZ who was very familiar with VF... that along with a low immune system, probably led to the disease being able to advance. Also... it is extremely important to continue the Fluconozole for years even if the follow up cocci-titers are coming back clean... DO NOT TRUST THEM!!!


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

I am so sorry. Like the others, I will be praying for Bailey and the entire family. I hope for a full recovery.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you all for the support and well wishes for the boy. My wife and I have been talking to experienced folks who have gone through this with their dogs. Kathi Boyd, who is a friend and field trial person, nursed six of her dogs through Valley Fever. She and I talked for over 1/2 an hour on what she did. 

My wife has been around the medical profession her whole working life so that is much help. 

I wrote two more blog posts this morning about this "adventure". 

You can follow along on http://redbirddog.blogspot.com

We are going to win this fight and Bailey will make it.

Thanks again.
Rod


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Oh wow. Our thoughts and prayers are with you. I haven't been on in probably a week so am just catching up now. Take care!
Marcia and Dharma


----------



## BlueandMac (Apr 21, 2011)

Hi Rod. I just was over on your Blog and read about Bailey! I'm so sorry to hear of this, but as you know with his strong body and soul and you and your wife's care and support, he will beat this. He - and you as well - will be in my thoughts and prayers as you all fight this. And thank you for finding the strength during this difficult time to educate others as well...you are a true blessing not only to your two V's, but the V community as a whole.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Well the lab work came back from UC Davis confirming Bailey does have Valley Fever. The internal medicine doctor called me last night confirming the diagnosis. She was kind of excited as this is very rare up here in Northern California. In the last year she had only seen one other case in a small dog and it was a tough one to figure out. Bailey's symptoms and exams were textbook. 

Now off to purchase two months supply of fluconazole at the Costco pharmacy. 

Every year I send the pet insurance company premium that covers Bailey and Chloe I ask myself "is this worth it?" Well Petplan so far as been good to work with. Our "Bronze plan" covers 80% up to $8,000 after a $200 deductible. I am a believer of pet insurance. We're $3,000 in at this point.

Bailey is a bit stronger today. Still with a fever of 103.3, his body working hard to fight this fungal invasion of his body. Off for a walk around the block with Bailey and Chloe and then his breakfast of pot roast, turkey, peas and medications. Chloe is jealous. She still is eating her kibble, but she gets a few tastes of the pot roast.

Thank you everyone for the prayers and well wishes. 
Rod


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Its just good to hear he is eating, and up to a short walk.
I'm with Chloe on this one, and would be jealous too if the pot roast wasn't shared.


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Glad he's eating! TBH, I'm kind of jealous of the pot roast, too.


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

Glad to hear that Bailey improving;hopefully Chloe can get a nibble of that pot roast too. I was wondering if 1800 Peter Media would have had the medical cheaper or does your insurance make you use a particular carrier ?

Also, how can this illness be avoided ? What do people who live where it's endemic do for protection or avoidance of infectious areas?

Glad to know you have 2 Vizslas- add in a Weimaraner and GPS and golly, what a ton of more fun you would have!

Still in my prayers.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

cuddlebuglove,

I've been posting information on redbirddog.blogspot.com[/color] and the latest article was prevention, but if you live in the Southwest, the most important part is awareness of signs.

When one of your dogs JAR (Arizona Vet slang for_ Just Ain't Right_) and you have been in the infected areas on the attached map, make sure you let the vet know. Almost all dogs in the Phoenix to Tucson area have been exposed but only around 6% will not be able to fight the infection with their own antibodies. 

Pointing breeds and males more than females are prone to developing the disease's symptoms. Very interesting stuff that most vets will know nothing about. It is not contagious thankfully.

Don't let them dig and stay out of blowing dust as much as possible, especially in the dark green areas. Humans can and do get Valley Fever also and some die from it.

COSTCO is good when you buy a larger quantity. $40 got me 14 pills (7 days worth) but $120 got me 120 pills (60 days supply). Pet insurance will cover 80% of this. 

Stay aware is the best defense.

Happy trails postponed,
Rod


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

Sorry about the typos; this new smartphone makes its own words. What a shame about the infection areas; I hope that poor Bailey will not get reinfected. 

Great to know that Costco has a good deal. When Bailey gets totally well you might have a pot roast celebration for the whole family! ;D Please keep us posted!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2016/03/valley-fever-bailey-is-improving.html

Bailey's fever broke last night! First time it has been normal for a couple weeks. We are a long way from healthy, but first things first.

We now have a month whiteboard for the boy so we can track the progress and make sure we stay on the medication schedule. 

Relieved this morning. Thank you for all the prayers and support. What a good group.
Rod


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

WooHoo Bailey... 

I've found it also helps to set alarms on you phone for medication times.


----------



## Rufus Tiberius (Dec 18, 2012)

So glad to hear that Bailey is getting better, or at least on the mend. 

RT


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

So very, very glad!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2016/03/first-hike-with-bailey-in-13-days.html

Got our first hike in since a week ago Monday. There seems to be some damage to Bailey's left rear leg from the disease that flared back up on the walk. He didn't do much running UNTIL we got to the pond where a couple ducks were swimming. Then all pain was forgotten and he was himself again (for a few minutes).

If the moderators don't mind, I will update the forum with this tread during Bailey's recovery. 

A happy walk and then a long nap.
Rod


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Give us a sentence, or two with a picture. Only because I like pictures, it's not even slightly mandatory, and post the link. It's Bailey, no worries on upsetting anyone.


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

I am glad that he is on the mend. Will his hind leg return to normal? What is the status of a vaccine?

I hope that Chloe is taking this pretty well -double hugs for the both of them from me  !

Thank you for sharing progress reports at this time.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

It is very common of Valley Fever to manifest, in the joints. Like you say, text book... now that Bailey is on his meds regularly, I know he will feel better
and begin his recovery. Really good to see he had a fun day, it will make him happy too, that he feels better.
Thanks for the update, ( I'm watching the blog too!!)
We are sending very healing, positive energy to you and your boy!!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Glad the boy got a duck chase in! Scout had one yesterday on the opposite coast. Good for their soul and for us watching them.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

This is a Rollercoaster. Poor guy's temp is 103.7 this morning and he is back down to 51 pounds. He is sleeping almost all the time since we got home yesterday. Maybe we did too much. Tough day.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

are the peaks and troughs to be expected Rod?


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

"are the peaks and troughs to be expected Rod?" They are to be expected unfortunately. Called the vet and we now have added an anti-inflammatory to his medications. We are in a trough right now.

This is a marathon recovery. We have to pace ourselves and expect obstacles. He's a tough dog but even soldiers can be made weak by the smallest of creatures.


(i)Late afternoon modificationi) The dog anti-inflammatory, Carprofen, worked quickly. We walked around the block a bit ago and the leg was working well. Temperature plummeted down to 100.8. We are learning how to be dog nurses.

Rod


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Physical roller coaster, Emotional roller coaster... He will improve as the anti- fungal start making a dent in the Mushroom growing inside your boy.
From My experience, I would suggest, let him let you know when he is up, and when he is down, and to what degree he will exert himself. Be super sensitive to his body language. Only he can let you know he has had enough, and they do all in their power to please us.

Give him an egg... Natures most perfect food...


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks, and the coaster continues. I agree 100% not to push him too hard. I guess I was overly optimistic when his fever broke and bummed when he looked so sorry this morning. 

We have started him on Satin Balls today and he has had six so far. He'll have a total of 8. These are each about 2 oz. each of the following:

Satin Balls - Original Recipe

_Ingredients

10 pounds hamburger meat (high fat content)
1 lg. box of Total cereal
1 lg. box oatmeal
1 jar of wheat germ
A 1/4 cup veg oil
A 1/4 cup of unsulfured molasses
10 raw eggs AND shells
10 envelopes of unflavored gelatin
_
I made 15 pounds of these yesterday. Got very tired of making 116 meat balls and packing them twelve at a time into zip lock bags.

I used to make these for the boy when we were field-trialing and he would burn huge amounts of calories. Excellent for thin dogs. Here is an early and very popular post on redbirddog viewed almost 10,000 times on how we make them.

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2010/12/satin-balls.html

Enjoy your healthy Vizslas and all their over-the-top energy! It is too darn quiet and calm when one is sick.


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

How is Chloe taking all of this? I hope that she is getting extra hugs and kisses. Treats too, if that is permitted. I admire your diligence and caregiving. I hope that a vaccine is being invented. Glad to hear that the legs are improving. 

I send healing energy to the entire family.


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Something for your consideration - he can overdo it eating as well as exercising. Think about how little you crave super-rich food after having the flu.

After Savannah got over her medical scare a few years back we finally landed on a combination of dry kibble, wet dog food, pumpkin, and yogurt that wouldn't overtax her system, but would give her the extra calories she needed.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

With Valley Fever, there is just no appetite. The food must be something extra special and irresistible to even get their attention. Some times they
will nibble and if it smells really really good, they may eat a few bites. A dog with VF will not eat any kind of Dog food, until they are well on the way to recovery. When Foxy had it, the only way, and I truly mean the only way we could get her to eat, was to cut small bits of our own meat, and that had to be special, grilled or roasted chicken, grilled rib-eye, rack of lamb... " Pot roast" yep... great stuff. Once she began to nibble other stuff like a little oatmeal with a pat of butter on it, I began boiling chicken breast in about a cup of water, and she would lap the broth, and then nibble the chicken if it was cut, or shredded small. I truly felt like I was fixing for her all day, because it was all sleep, and when she would wake, I would try to get her to nibble something. I wish I had know about satin balls at the time...


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Wow! And I thought Savannah's lack of appetite at the time was bad. I really didn't understand. Thanks for setting me straight.

Hope Bailey enjoys his satin balls!


----------



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

Rod, I've not been on the forum for some time, just logged in today to and was really sorry to hear about poor Bailey. 

Hope he is on the mend soon. He is lucky to have such kind and caring owners. Sending you our best wishes.

Alice and Herc xx


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks all, and yes Alice and Herc it has been tough for us all, including Chloe. Today was the BEST day by far. We are making progress and Bailey and Chloe enjoyed a nice three-mile hike in the hills this morning. Bailey is sleeping and has all afternoon since we got home.

The attached chart shows his progress. Slow but steady. 2.5 pounds added in the last 4 days and it is sticking.

Today was a happy trail.
Rod


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

That's great news! In time we will hope for a Thanksgiving pot roast meal for the entire family [hr]
Extra prayers for you all and special hugs for Chloe and Bailey 8)


----------



## Oscar-vizzle (Jul 7, 2014)

Wishing Bailey all the best with his recovery. He is getting the best love and care so it shouldn't be long till he is in tip top condition!

I'd like to thank you for your Satin Ball recipe as it was a god send when my boy was a his skinniest about a year ago. I fed him four a day for about 4 to 5 months and he has kept on a nice amount of weight since. I'd definitely recommend these when you have a very skinny fuss pot!

Take care and give Bailey & Chloe an extra kiss and cuddle from me and Oscar x


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

Oh I agree lots! Please know that lots of healing energy is being sent your way!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Glad to hear Bailey is holding his weight, and back out on walks with you.
May you and that sweet red dog have more peaks, than valleys.


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

Let's give a great participation award for Chloe as well. I am sure that her good behavior and great support with Bailey is very valuable to the entire family! 

In future : a family pictures of a well Bailey and family having a victorious POT ROAST meal! ;D


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2016/03/the-recovery-stage-for-bailey.html

Now we enter the recovery stage. This should be the last post on this tread. I see it has been viewed 2,000 times. This is a good thing. If you head into the infected areas and your dog starts not wanting to eat, seems very tired, short of breath keep Valley Fever in mind. Your vet may not even know about what your dog has and delayed treatment can end up deadly. 

We got lucky. Happy trails from Rod, Bailey and Chloe.


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

Last post? No way! I want as many updates as you can spare time to give and of course, a picture of the pot roast family victory meal!  

Can't one just avoid these infected areas?


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Not really CBL... you see, anyone including people, can get This dreaded disease... 
just driving interstate 5 or 99 through a dust storm, or strong wind, and a single spore can be your undoing. The same with dogs...
My Foxy contracted (for Her, the deadly disease) by digging in my mothers back yard in Lake Havasu city AZ. 
The fungus dwells in the dirt like a carpet trying to stay moist and alive... it is the rodents, wind, plowing, digging, disturbances that send it forth to nostrils any where it can be breathed in. 
The most important thing ( as RBD is communicating, as I Tried very hard to communicate when I first came to HVF) is KNOWLEDGE of symptoms... 
If your dog becomes ill, and any of the symptoms are present, don't hesitate for one second... Even if your Vet is reluctant... to test for this horrid, deadly, sneaky, heartbreaking disease... Sneaky is an understatement...
The initial test is not cheep, which is one reason Vets do not push it.... The other reason is the Vet is ignorant to the disease, and will test and medicate at 3 times the cost of the " Fungal cocci titer" ...


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

A vaccine must be invented! Or at least a mask. I watch Pit Bulls and Parolees and last season they noted that a stray pit in the wild that they rescued, a young female was infected and later died from getting Chaves Disease. They worried about mosquitoes too; next season they may have to deal with Zika in Louisiana. 

We must try to get ahead of these illnesses prevention is better than trying to detect. To the more experienced out there- what can WE do? Is there a Vizsla advocate group that works with Vet universities (I am thinking of UC Davis just east and North of my Bay Area that should be experimenting with vaccines and or better testing to catch and treat this scourge early. Considering the territory and that people can get it local health departments should get involved. When I think of deep chested Weimaraners getting ill :'( I want to just flee!

Something MUST and CAN be DONE  Thank you for taking the time to post.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Check out this link to U of AZ

http://www.vfce.arizona.edu/
http://www.vfce.arizona.edu/ValleyFeverInPets/Default.aspx


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

Thank you for the information. It sounds like prevention is the best bet. Our Vizslas need exercise I wonder if protected dog runs or inside treadmills at dog daycare centers might do it until a vaccine is created?

If you have the time, can you post on your ideas to reduce exposure so that Bailey won't get sick again? 

Still sending healing energy and hugs for Chloe.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

cuddlebuglove said:


> Thank you for the information. It sounds like prevention is the best bet. Our Vizslas need exercise I wonder if protected dog runs or inside treadmills at dog daycare centers might do it until a vaccine is created?
> 
> If you have the time, can you post on your ideas to reduce exposure so that Bailey won't get sick again?
> 
> Still sending healing energy and hugs for Chloe.


Thanks and for a long while we will not be taking Bailey into the affected areas. Chloe seems to be able to ward off the fungus but Bailey will be prone to repeat events all his life from what I read. So if we go down into the affected zones the dogs will be on leash, on roads and out of the wind on windy days (as in staying inside with the air conditioner on). NO more trips with the dogs to Quartzsite. The fall and winter are the "HOT MONTHS" for infection.

Talked to a good friend who nursed six dogs through Valley Fever and one still has the cough five years after she recovered. Yesterday was a good day as we did another good hike. Today is a down day as he is weak and tired. My friend also told me to get him back out into nature as she actually had to put her dogs on anti-depressants. Some days I can see it in my boy's eyes, telling me "I feel like crap." 

His fever has broke with the anti-inflammatories and he's up to 55 pounds, but still you can tell by his energy level he is still ill.

Hope this information helps others. Remember to watch the symptoms and respond quickly.

P.S. of the approximately $2,600 spent on vet bills, hospital stay and tests, Gopetplan covered $2,080 and will cover the continued treatment 80% up to $8,000. (This was their bronze plan) Pet insurance for active Vizslas is an excellent investment.

We'll still be out in nature as much as possible until nature takes these bodies one way or another.

Special acknowledgement to my wife, Joanie, who has been a fantastic nurse and pot roast cook!

Rod, Bailey and Chloe.


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

Again my sincerest thanks. You are all.great caregivers ; Bailey is one fortunate Vizsla.


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

Any updates on Bailey? ???

Hope things are improving -cuddles to him and Chloe.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Good morning. For those that are still following our adventure dealing with Valley Fever it has been an up and down three months since he first came in contact with the spores that cause the disease.

After our short hunt adventure last weekend Bailey was hurting for a few days. The vet had told us to end the anti-inflammatory medicine when we ran out (last Tuesday). He had been on Carprofen since March 11th. This had reduced his fever and joint pain. Once we took him off, two days later the fever returned and he refused to eat once again. We put him back on the Carprofen, let him rest, and yesterday his temperature came back down to normal (101). He had been losing the weight we had put on, but now he is HUNGRY and is eating well and putting back on some of the weight again (55.5#).

He is on twice a day: 200 mg Fluconazole, 50mg Carprofen and 500 mg Vitamin C.

The adventure continues.
Happy trails.
RBD


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

This may be a weird question, but do we have to be concerned about this virus/disease any where in Canada? Or is it more of a consistently warm climate thing?


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

Thanks for the update. Is there a worry about overuse of these medications? I am glad that Bailey is improving but it sounds like a limit has been reached on the medication. Please advise. 

How is Chloe doing? I hope she is getting extra attention for being supportive or as compensation for the extra attention that is being given to Bailey. 

Sending thoughts of love and healing to the entire family.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

MCD said:


> This may be a weird question, but do we have to be concerned about this virus/disease any where in Canada? Or is it more of a consistently warm climate thing?


You're safe in Canada unless you are a snow bird that comes to the Arizona deserts in winter.

RBD


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I know ups and downs are to be expected, but its got to be hard seeing him go through the downs.
Might be worth it to ask the vet if you can play with the Carprofen dosage. After he seems to have stabilized and feeling good, instead of stopping the Carprofen, try lowing it to a 25 mg dose.


----------



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

He's looking so much better!  Really glad he's on the mend


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2016/04/nursing-vizsla-back-from-near-death.html

Bailey is getting stronger. Up to 57# now (up 6# with 2 more to go) and his energy is up to about 50%. We can take hikes now without wiping him out for a couple days. The internist vet that is monitoring Bailey said she'd like to see a bit more progress and may add another anti-fungal to the cocktail. We'll see where he is health-wise in a couple more weeks.

Here is a picture of the board we used to make sure he got his meds twice a day and measure his weight and temperature. Highly recommend doing this for folks who are the primary caregiver to a sick Vizsla.


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

Nice to hear the progress. How is Chloe faring emotionally? 

The victory family pot roast meal looks closer! 

Thank you for posting.


----------

